# Help me chose: CZ 75B in .40 or CZ 97 in .45



## 510dat

I currently have a CZ 75 BD in 9mm, which I love, but I'm looking to add a pistol that has a safety and has more oomph.

I've tried out .40 and .45 pistols, and come to the (obvious) conclusion that a .45 has more kick than a .40, but I don't have a preference between the two.

Since I'm in Ca, I'm limited to a 10-round magazine, so that isn't an issue. The .40 may be slightly cheaper, and cost slightly less than the .45 to feed. However, I have several friends who use .45s, and would be happy to split the cost of cases of ammo. So, once again, it's pretty much a wash.

Is there a significant mechanical difference between the two? How is the operation of the CZ 97 compared to the CZ 75?

Is there any glaring reason I should get one instead of the other?

Thanks.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

I have personally heard a lot about the CZ75 and it's all good. But, I have not PERSONALLY heard anything about the CZ97. I'm sure it's a great gun though. Anyways....Personally, I would skip over the 40 and go straight to 45ACP it it were me...

-Jeff-


----------



## sgphoto

I've had my CZ97B for two years now. It has been flawless with FMJ and HPs, WITHOUT any failures with several thousand rounds. Some people have experienced Failure to feed with some HPs, but that may be the due to the OAL of the cartridge they choose. I settled on Winchester Ranger 230 gr SXT HPs and bought a case for SD/HD. No failures and good ammo. 

Larger frame than the CZ75B, so handle one to be sure it works for you. My only change was to put on Hogue finger-groove grips, which I have on all my CZs. Please realize that it is a big gun to carry concealed. 

Very well made, most accurate .45 acp I've ever owned. Ran out-of-the-box (unlike many 1911s).

Every once in a while I think about getting another 1911 model. That's until I take out the 97B to the range and shoot both. My 97B wins every time. 

Several times when a 1911 shooter in the next lane used my gun instead of his SD .45 (Super Duper model regardless of brand, usually costing a grand or more) you would often see them smile until they realized my 97B was running better than their expensive 1911 at half the cost.

I am not entirely objective as I prefer DA capable pistols to SA due to my LE experience.

Since you're considering a CZ, either way you win, whether .40 or .45. 

Steve


----------



## Baldy

You can't lose with a CZ and the caliber means is a personal choice. If you got a couple of buddies who share the cost why don't you reload? You could make 50rds for about $500 if you buy supplies in bulk. Good luck.:smt033


----------



## txpete

both are great guns.the 45 grip is a bit large for my hands.I bought a cz40B in 40 short and weak.great pistol not one problem now and I have had it for 3 years:smt023:smt023:smt023
pete


----------



## 510dat

Thanks for all the replies. I'm a small guy with small hands; otherwise I'd probably just order a CZ97 based on your (and other forums) advice. Guess it's time to go hunting around for a place that has one in stock.


----------



## bobn

How does the grip on the CZ97b compare to the grip on a typical 1911?

Or for another large grip reference, how does it compare to the grip on a Beretta 92FS?


----------



## xbow

*cz97*

i own both cz85 combat and the cz97 both r great guns and the 45 as a great kick and also live in montreal and a box of 45 amo here go for about 25$ but would be alot cheaper if u get a reload equipment


----------

